# Flashing Idicating Lights on Primary



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

$m0k3 said:


> I noticed some flashing indicating lights on some primary power lines, this was only at an intersection. Power was out in many areas but was wondering if anyone knew what it meant?
> 
> Indicating power or loss of power?


Up High they are warning planes a helicopters


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Alien landing lights.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

sound like fault indicators for that paticular phase. they use them around here to make trouble shooting easier.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

New one for me. Somebody have a photo?


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

Like circuitman said, fault indicators is probably what you have seen. They flash in different patterns for permanent faults, temporary faults, when a recloser has operated, From what I gather they have a spring clamp on them that contacts the overhead conductor and then a metallic plate that inductively couples and the signal from the metallic plate feeds to a logic circuit inside to give different flashing signals for troubleshooting.









SEL has a bunch of them. https://www.selinc.com/FCI/Overhead/


----------



## $m0k3 (Apr 1, 2010)

This was flashing in sequence, A-B-C. I think you are right on the fault though, this was during a major wind storm where there were many trees falling on lines and lines down.


----------

